# I need help



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I only frequent 3 forums. I know that this was not posted in what I consider to be my home, but I cannot find it here nor at the other place I visit from time to time.

A guy set up a new tank and had a pic of the stand he made. It was just a bare bones stand but everything was well supported. I've gone through all my past posts here and at the other place and I can't find it although I responded to his post..

I need to build a new stand, like two weeks ago It's for my silly guppies who are breeding like flies. My past design will work but I would really like to PM the guy for a better pic of his stand because the support was better than screws and bolts. I'm sure that I saw the stand here. Please someone, help me find it.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I have done a search in this forum as well as an advanced search. All I get back is "internet error" Very frustrating.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't help you find that person but I know a stand that is very strong and very cheap. https://virtuallyamy.wordpress.com/2008/08/13/build-a-strong-inexpensive-aquarium-stand/


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here are the racks i built..all 2x4 construction except for the 125/135 stand which use 2 2x6s and the rest 2x4...simple but strong..the least in age is 4 years..the oldest are 8 years old..
just click the arrow to see all of them...ok..click the pic first..then the arrows...lol
any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Is the power strip on the right side of the picture glued to the wood or something?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Likely screwed. Most every power strip has little holes to slide it over little screws. A great way to make the "drip loop" every device suggests.

The cheapest strong stands are stacked concrete blocks, but they are big and dirty so you can't get as many tanks in.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

most of our power strips are screwed in ; but some are ty wrapped to the board..but i like to screw them in..
i designed these racks and stands to be quickly and easily taken down , moved , and set back up.the one 17' tiered rack can be taken down in about 30 minutes and set up again within 1 hour..
some of the stands will fit either 2 40 longs or 2 55s or 4 20 highs..
the one long stand is 12' long and can hold 21 10 gallon tank.it will also fit 15s , 20 highs , 20 longs , or 40 longs..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Search fail confirmed. When did we lose the ability to search old thread?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks guys. I must be searching in the wrong place. I looked all over the other place, too. I know for sure it ain't on Mug's. I will move the dang guppy fry to an open 60 wide for now.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

60 wide? I have never heard of this tank. What are the dimensions?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm not sure when we lost the search function. It's been quite awhile, though.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's an end view of a little stand I made for holding some 10-gallon tanks. I hope it shows you the important points.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

evil wizard said:


> 60 wide? I have never heard of this tank. What are the dimensions?


Great tanks for growing out fry. I have quite a few of them, Huge surface area, 36" long X 24" wide X 16" high. I got mine from Glass Cages.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I just noticed that it's 12 inches sort of being a square.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I found it! It was at the other place. I like the way this stand is supported. 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/40g-tall-fishflow-96641.html Post #2.


----------

